# Anyone know what this product is called



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well we are in the process of making a bigger grow room but are looking for a particular product but don't know the name of it. A member on here named GREENTEAMGROW had a journal a month or so ago and used this product on his walls. Here is a link to his journal. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3964 Does anyone know what the white plastic on his walls is called? Thanks everyone.  *


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

That my Friend is what reffered to as VISQUEEN not sure of spelling but thats how its pronounced. Used in buiklding rade (obviously). Usually comes in 100 ft rolls but there are other sizes. Any hardware type outlet


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2006)

dream grower said:
			
		

> That my Friend is what reffered to as VISQUEEN not sure of spelling but thats how its pronounced. Used in buiklding rade (obviously). Usually comes in 100 ft rolls but there are other sizes. Any hardware type outlet


*Whats up dream grower. Thanks for the quick reply on this product. We are thinking about using it to cut a room in half. Not sure how good it would work though. Anyone have any thoughts on this? *


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

It will work perfectly for that. just a stapler or you can get fancy( sandwich between 2x4's). its really tough stuff. comes in other colors i believe. inc. black. Ive seen it used for walls, greenhses, make a frame ya got a door. on & on. Handy stuff


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2006)

*That's cool dream grower. Now that we have that out of the way i can move on to the next step. Thanks again for the quick reply my friend.  *


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

I dont know if this help but I found this. http://pacnseal.com/plastic_sheeting.html


----------



## Capt. Zigzag (Oct 17, 2006)

It's called "Panda Film" _CLICK_




-


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 17, 2006)

Bingo Captain. Panda film won't let any light get through.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

WOWEEEEE. 100 bucks a roll thats a buck a runnin foot.  
I might think about gettin some. but does it only come in 100' rolls? That stuff is expensive.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Naw, poly sheeting 10x100 black or clear even 6 mil is only like 40.00 aroll and thats 100ft


----------



## AREA 51 (Oct 17, 2006)

4 x 100 ft. 4 mil. black poly ace hardware 19.99


----------



## Capt. Zigzag (Oct 17, 2006)

Black poly will allow light to come in. Panda film is designed for this application. Thus the white interior. You can build a frame and use it for all your walls. You can put a poly type "glue on" zipper on it. And most grow shops will sell it by the foot.

-


----------



## Jamez (Oct 17, 2006)

You can get this from any farming supply shop. Farmers use it to cover silage. I use this and it is awesome, espicially if you use polystyrine as a insulater your room will stay at constant temps, it even stops mold from growing. It comes in all different widths also. When you buy it from a farming supply you can buy only as much as you need.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 17, 2006)

The shops around here sell it by the foot. The polystyrene sheets work well on their own if you seal the cracks well also.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2006)

Capt. Zigzag said:
			
		

> It's called "Panda Film" _CLICK_
> 
> 
> 
> -


*Whats up Capt. ZigZag. That is what i was talking about. Thanks man for clearing it up for me. Gonna get some of it so we can seperate a room.   Once again thanks man. *


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 18, 2006)

TBG... I found a little better price then hundred bucks a roll for that stuff. Check this out:
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/product_info.php?products_id=1712


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2006)

kyle244948 said:
			
		

> TBG... I found a little better price then hundred bucks a roll for that stuff. Check this out:
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/product_info.php?products_id=1712


 *Hey kyle244948 thanks for the link man. Price is almost $40 cheaper. Thanks again man.  *


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 18, 2006)

No problem man. Good luck with your new setup!


----------



## Delloman (Nov 13, 2006)

cool bin looking for a good price on this stuff thanks


----------

